# K95 RGB und die Multimedia-Tasten



## Crazylok (25. Februar 2015)

Moin,
seit ein paar tagen habe ich das Problem wenn ich mein Pc starte das die 4 Multimedia-Tasten nicht funktionieren, 
wenn ich den Pc neustarte  dann funktioniert alles wie es soll. Könnt Ihr mir helfen ?

Infos über mein Pc:
Windows 8.1 64Bit
MSI Z97 Gaming 7
Intel i7 4790k
MSI GTX 770

Gruß
Crazylok


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Februar 2015)

Hi Crazylok,

Hast du eventuell bei den Profilen andere Zuweisungen für die Medientasten eingestellt? 

Bitte auch um Info welche Corsair Utility Engine Version und welche Firmware der Tastatur um Einsatz ist. Dies kannst du unter Einstellungen -> Gerät und Einstellungen -> Programm einsehen.

Grüße


----------



## Crazylok (2. März 2015)

Moin,

ich verwende die Software Version 1.5.80 (Heute aktualisiert) und auf meiner Tastatur ist das die Firmwareversion 1.15 und Bootloaderversion 0.11.
Auf allen Profilen (das erste mein erstelltes und dann Default 1 und 3 ) sind die Multimedia tasten überall komplett gleich eingestellt.
Im Moment kann ich nicht sagen ob eventuell das update geholfen hat da die tasten heute bei mir mal Funktionieren  werde mich aber dann nochmal melden.

Gruß
Crazylok


----------



## Bluebeard (4. März 2015)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback. Es kann sein, dass das Update das Problem, bzw. die Einstellungen tatsächlich korrigiert, bzw. behoben hat. Weiter beobachten und dann melden. Grüße


----------

